# toddler's hurt ankle, anybody experienced this?



## cookie123

I will try and make this quick for you! basically on wednesday lunchtime my 2 and a half year old tripped over her own feet in the kitchen. screamed not-stop for around 20 minutes saying her ankle hurt, wouldn't put any weight on it, or let me touch or even look at it. I gave her some calpol and she calmed down but still wouldnt put any weight on her foot. Her foot wasn't swollen but has a lump at the side.

By about 4 o'clock she was still saying her ankle hurt and still hadnt put weight on it so I took her to acident and emergency with a friend who was there at the time she fell. After a long wait at the hospital we were seen by a doctor who told me 'toddler's dont normally injure their ankles' so there was 'no need to x-ray it'. He said if she was in a lot of pain and it kept her awake to bring her back, or bring her back if she was not walking on it by monday.

After a completely sleepless night of her waking up crying everytime she moved her leg or foot, I took her back to the hospital with my mum Thursday morning. We saw a different doctor this time who sent her for an x-ray of her leg, but not her ankle or foot, he wouldnt even look at her ankle again telling us 'toddler's dont usually hurt their ankles' and if she has done something it would be her shin. He said he couldn't see anything on the x-ray, he was sure she'd be putting weight on it by the end of the day (she didnt) He also made a follow up appointment for wednesday which will be a week since she fell, but told us we could probably cancel it as she would be fine by then.

It's now Sunday and she is still complaining her ankle hurts and has not walked on it since she fell.
Basically just seeing if anyone has experienced this before? and if so how long before they walked again? or what was actually wrong? She is normally a very active child but just wants to sit on the sofa at the moment! people have said maybe she is putting it on but I wouldn't of thought a 2 year old could keep it up this long!

Sorry that was so long! any advice? I'm quite worried :(


----------



## Babydance

Id say get yourself back up to A&E and dont leave until you have an Xray of that ankle. Toddlers dont normally do backflips.. some do.. my god not all toddlers are the same!!!! If her ankles sore xray the ankle?! Where did these Drs get their degree's..tesco?! Hope its just a sprain and shes better asap!! xxx


----------



## cookie123

Babydance said:


> Id say get yourself back up to A&E and dont leave until you have an Xray of that ankle. Toddlers dont normally do backflips.. some do.. my god not all toddlers are the same!!!! If her ankles sore xray the ankle?! Where did these Drs get their degree's..tesco?! Hope its just a sprain and shes better asap!! xxx

This is exactly what I said to them! Yes maybe its not common but it does happen! I think I'll take her back in the morning and hopefully see a different doctor! they were so rude and just seemed to want to get us out of there as quick as possible :( x


----------



## moomin_troll

well those doctors need to go back to uni! what twats. id go back to a&e and demand they xray her ankle.


----------



## RachA

Ditto.

My boy fell off his climbing frame and hurt his foot/ankle. He limped on it for about 2 days but it was obviously just a light sprain as then he was fine. Given its been quite a while then i would say she needs an X-ray.
The only other possibility is that she is worried its going to hurt when she walks on it so is too scared to do that not realising that its actually ok. However because she is saying it still hurts even without walking on it then that's probably not the case.


----------



## tessica123

aww hope she is ok, my friends little girl broke her ankle at 18 months falling over so it can and does happen 

love the tescos comment


----------



## Babydance

Lol i normally ask someone where they got their driver licence if theyre driving like a dafty! "where'd you get your licence?? Tesco?! pfft!" lol 
Any news hun? Did you go back to A&E? xxx


----------



## oct-bump

I broke my foot at 8 months old. so its possible. Take her back for a xray.?


----------



## JASMAK

Tell them that you want it written in her chart that they are refusing an x-ray of her ankle...and then talk legal...that oughta get them going on it!


----------



## Babydance

Any news hun? xxxx


----------



## QuintinsMommy

hope shes okay :hugs:


----------



## cookie123

So I took her back yesterday morning and they point blank refused to see as it wasn't life threatening and she had an appointment on Wednesday to come back then! I didn't even know they could refuse to see you :( so now I'm just waiting til the morning to see what the say this time! She doesn't seem in as much pain anymore but I will still be making a big complaint! Its a week and shes not walking :(


----------



## cath_x

Oh you poor thing, I'd be livid! :( Hope tomorrow brings you answers.


----------



## cookie123

So been back yet again for our appointment! Saw a really helpful doctor who couldn't believe her foot and ankle hadn't been x-rayed already! So sent her for one. He couldn't see anything on it but suspects she has a 'toddler fracture' just above her ankle on the bottom of her shin. He said these can sometimes take a few weeks to show up on an X-ray. Been told not to try and push her to walk and she should do it on her own when her ankle feels better. He has made us a follow up appointment for next Tuesday, and he says if she still isn't walking by then he will get an X-ray from her hip too her toes. Feeling a bitter positive now as he actually seemed to believe there was something wrong! He said 100% a child of her age could not fake an injury for this long! Thank god I'm finally getting somewhere! Thanks for everyone's replies and support! I'll update you again next week :) x


----------



## Babydance

Its just sucks that for every one really good doctor there has to be nine who are just crap! So pleased you saw someone who could help!!!! Hope shes walking fine soon and refusing to see her is ridiculous!!! 
My LOs been funny for 8 weeks now took her to the docs and she said id have to be referred for a blood test "as they dont bleed children under 5" So i have a 6 week wait!!! So DH is with Bupa through his work he rang and added us on so we should have an appointment by next week at the latest. Its ridiculous needing to go private for that! I could understand at most a 2 week wait but 6?! 
Hope youre feeling better now youre being dealt with better! xxx


----------



## NuKe

glad you got some answers hun and something's being done! id still put in a complaint!!


----------



## Dream.dream

dont give up. you know your child and if you think she hurt her ankle make them listen and check her ankle even if its not broken, theres ligaments and tendons that can possibly be hurt aswell, toddlers dont "baby" injuries for no reason like older children might. tell those doctors to listen!


----------



## cookie123

She started walking on Saturday!!!! With a limp and only a little bit but it was a start! Went for our appointment on Tuesday and the doctor decided she must of had a tiny fracture somewhere in her foot but as she was walking by then said to leave it to heal itself. She's pretty much back to normal now, walking with just a slight limp. He said if she starts saying it hurts again or her limp gets worse to bring her straight back. But so far so good and we seem to be getting back to normal :) x


----------



## RachA

Glad its getting there :)


----------

